# self-employer??



## Lunya_Rocha (Jan 28, 2009)

hi to everyone,

searching about life in portugal and trying step by step find information about this country i found this nice forum!. 

I am in a such situation: i am planning to move to PT in 8-9 months to my future husband, of course now i am trying to do as much as possible to avoid stressfull situations there: learning language, trying to understand how health care system works, reading legal documents... for now i have idea to start to work as self-employer making photoes. Now i am thinking about two options: to open studio (what will need more equipment, good equipped place, and of course all relevant expenses) or just to work with weddings, christening parties etc... I have alot of ideas, but sometimes looking at the portuguese way of living i think they are a lil bit close for new things and better just limit myself to few usual options 


I would love to hear your opinion about that! If someone has experience in that, both as a photograper and customer, what about competition in that market, prices, in how many years this business can be repaid... knowing that i can better understand how to act. If i should buy more mobile equipment here,in Kiev, or rent it in Portugal already (in case if it's better to open studio), how much ( i am talking about bankroll) i need to bring with me, (i know my husband will help me if it will be needed but i prefer to earn my own poor bread independently)

Be honest, asked the same question in one ukrainian/russian forum but was totally impressed with negative way of people's talking there, i can understand it easily as category of those who goes from ex-USSR countires to PT is different from those who goes to PT from EU and UK. And i think here i can find more constructive opinions...

thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Lunya,
welcome to the forum. A good photographer will always find work here, but you will need the latest equipment. The Portuguese love anything different and new. If you can show them portfolio's of modern and traditional work, then let them choose what they want. A studio would be a must, a lot of photographers here make a decent living just off passport photos. The Portuguese passport has a non-standard size of print.
Rental of property is hard to say because different areas will charge differnt prices. But to give you some idea, a small shop near to the beach here is on the market at 440 euros per month.
Good luck
james


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lunya, welcome to the forum.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Lunya - I'm just wondering which part of Portugal you will be moving to? One of the big cities, or a more rural region? I think this could make a considerable difference as to how you practice your profession. Most towns I know of have a photographic studio. The Portuguese traditionally seem to prefer very conservative, posed portraits, and I think it may take some perseverence to introduce a different approach in the rural areas. But in the cities you would be able to be more experimental I'm sure.
It sounds like you are really doing the groundwork, which is very necessary for success. Good luck!


----------



## Lunya_Rocha (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you very much for answers and cordial welcome!


*OrkneytoPortugal*, i am going to North Portugal, to Porto and thank you very much for your advice!!!


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal (Dec 21, 2008)

Porto is a beautiful city - many people prefer it to Lisbon. I'm sure that your innovative ideas will take off there. Wishing you every success!


----------



## Lunya_Rocha (Jan 28, 2009)

I am in love with that city, with its beauty and mood. Hope i can find my place there


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Lunya will you keep us informed as to how you get on when you set up as a photographer. I am interested as I am a photographer and would like to relokate as well. Thanks.


----------



## Lunya_Rocha (Jan 28, 2009)

mickybob, 

for sure i will 

now i am on a new course in Kiev school of photography, on saturday have master-class about kid's photography and on May i will take a course " Make-up in photography"

and also trying to make album about portugal using my works.. some of photoes i can show here if you dont mind


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Great to hear you are going to do kids, I am just starting to "shoot" them. Great fun. Do you have a flickr site? You should have, it's a free way of showing off your work to other photographers, and getting some feedback on your work.
I have a few on flickr, http://www.flickr.com/photos/micklumley/ .
Love to see yours


----------



## Lunya_Rocha (Jan 28, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Great to hear you are going to do kids, I am just starting to "shoot" them. Great fun. Do you have a flickr site? You should have, it's a free way of showing off your work to other photographers, and getting some feedback on your work.
> I have a few on flickr, Flickr: micklumley's Photostream .
> Love to see yours



thank you for the link!!! it will be very useful. I will upload my works there asap...

and here are some of my works. what do you think? will be glad to hear your opinion as a professional


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Lunya, I like your pictures, especialy the boats, but I am only starting out as a pro, and am slowly getting in work. I am doing a few portraits of children, and just recently did a photo shoot for a book cover. I find it facinating. Give me your link on flicker when you join, I'll put you down as a contact and will be able to see what you upload, and you mine.


----------

